# USB/Aux Not Recognizing



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

I’ve had my ‘14 Cruze for about 18 months and run an iPhone 6 via USB connnection to the MyLink radio. It’s been a love/hate relationship, sometimes going for a few months with no issues, sometimes not so much.

I’ve never really figured out the definitive source of my glitches, but I HAVE learned that quite often a recent iOS update has created weirdness, including no charging, no music, etc.

What version iOS are you running?

I’m running iOS 12.0.1 right now and it seems pretty happy with MyLink (knock on wood). The version just prior to this one had me bringing my iPhone in to replace the charging port. 

After spending $80 for nothing, the problem still existed until iOS 12.0.1 update.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

As a test, you might try inserting a regular USB drive and see if now you have a USB selection.


----------



## djones8365 (Oct 11, 2016)

thanks


----------

